

How do you keep up with all the HN? - samholmes

I don't understand. Google Reader has reached well over the 1000 news posts, and I can't keep up. Does any one keep up?
======
koopajah
I have the RSS feed in Netvibes that I check during the day/evening. I don't
read everything, just skim through the titles trying to find what seems
interesting to me. And from this I mark as "to read later" every article that
I like but is too long to read now or to be sure to come back for comments
later.

Then I also skim through the Ask HN/newest posts depending on the workload.

You don't have to follow everything, read everything, just skim through the
topic that interest you. Overtime you'll instinctively dismiss a lot of
articles just by their title.

And anyway, just go to the "frontpage" of HN to see which threads are really
popular at a given moment.

------
bartligthart
I really like Hacker Newsletter. They send me a e-mail with the biggest
stories from HN every friday.

<http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>

------
anigbrowl
I don't read HN in reader. Nor do I bother trying to read everything, maybe
just 10%. If it's important it'll either stay on the front page for a long
time, or it will get reposted sooner or later.

------
Floopsy
I check the "new" section and "popular stories" section once every 3 minutes.

Well, okay, not that often. But close.

------
BklynJay
Well, obviously the solution is to just check it 100 times a day! :)

(that's what I do)

